# 800 filtri per un culo perfetto, ovvero aiutiamo Bravagiulia a sfuggire agli stalker su Telegram



## bravagiulia75 (23 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Io vedo un sacco di 40-50 enni che si fanno mille selfie, e non, con 800 filtri. Sulle foto hanno la pelle che sembra il culetto di un pupo, poi le vedi dal vivo, e hanno i solchi di rughe.


Una mia amica lo fa...
Cazz la vedi sui selfie è una figa cosmica...
Dal vivo anche no ..
Io non li so mettere i filtri...sono troppo non tecnologica...

Sono troppo impedita...

E chiedo aiuto a @Ulisse (so che non è il posto giusto ..ma cazz non potevo aprire un 3d)...
Come cazzo mi tolgo da telegram ???
Non sono più visibile...amici vicini o sa dio che funzione...
Ma continuo a ricevere messaggi ..
Da gente folle...
Mi hai indotto tu su sta prova ..
Aiutami....
@perplesso perdonami...
Se sono andata fuori ot...


----------



## omicron (23 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Eh ma io sono molto gelosa.


No io no
Mai stata 


bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Una mia amica lo fa...
> Cazz la vedi sui selfie è una figa cosmica...
> Dal vivo anche no ..
> Io non li so mettere i filtri...sono troppo non tecnologica...
> ...


io ci ho provato a mettere i filtri  manco mia mamma mi riconoscerebbe


----------



## perplesso (23 Marzo 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Una mia amica lo fa...
> Cazz la vedi sui selfie è una figa cosmica...
> Dal vivo anche no ..
> Io non li so mettere i filtri...sono troppo non tecnologica...
> ...


spostato l'OT


----------



## Etta (23 Marzo 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> *Una mia amica lo fa...
> Cazz la vedi sui selfie è una figa cosmica...
> Dal vivo anche no ..*
> Io non li so mettere i filtri...sono troppo non tecnologica...
> ...


Io ne vedo tantissime. C’è una donna, fai conto sulla 40ina, che si photoshoppa un sacco. Su Ig ha tutte foto perfette, pelle liscia, senza segni e rughe. Davvero una bella ragazza. Poi ho visto una foto dov’era taggata, quindi al naturale, e mi sono spaventata.


----------



## Ulisse (23 Marzo 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> E chiedo aiuto a @Ulisse (so che non è il posto giusto ..ma cazz non potevo aprire un 3d)...
> Come cazzo mi tolgo da telegram ???
> Non sono più visibile...amici vicini o sa dio che funzione...
> Ma continuo a ricevere messaggi ..
> ...


Telegram ha un baco..forse ho dimenticato di riportarlo.
una volta abilitata la funzione persone vicine, questa non può essere disattivata.
ma si risolve facilmente cambiando numero di cellulare


..scherzo...
se sei sicura che la funzione è disattivata, la prima cosa che mi viene in mente è che forse risulta ancora attiva la geolocalizzazzione.

Con Android:
Vai in Impostazioni --> App --> Telegram ->Autorizzazioni ->Geolocalizzazione
forse la tieni impostata come ancora attiva


cmq, è strano che una volta disabilitata la funzione persone vicine, continui a ricevere contatti....
non dovresti essere più visibile ai nuovi che lanciano la ricerca.

Sempre che non siano sempre gli stessi che ti hanno trovata quando era possibile ed ora continuano a contattarti.
Nel caso puoi metterli nella black list .


----------



## Gennaro73 (23 Marzo 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Una mia amica lo fa...
> Cazz la vedi sui selfie è una figa cosmica...
> Dal vivo anche no ..
> Io non li so mettere i filtri...sono troppo non tecnologica...
> ...


Sei quella con i capelli neri ed il costume rosso?


----------



## bravagiulia75 (24 Marzo 2022)

Gennaro73 ha detto:


> Sei quella con i capelli neri ed il costume rosso?


No il contrario


----------



## bravagiulia75 (24 Marzo 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> Telegram ha un baco..forse ho dimenticato di riportarlo.
> una volta abilitata la funzione persone vicine, questa non può essere disattivata.
> ma si risolve facilmente cambiando numero di cellulare
> 
> ...


Grazie 
L altro GG effettivamente avevo attiva la geolocalizzazione...
Ma mi ha scritto uno che conosco di vista...
E mi ha detto che non mi aveva trovato nelle persone vicine...
Ma visto che ci stava palesemente provando...ho mollato il colpo e non gli ho chiesto nulla...
Cmq secondo lui...dovrei cambiare foto del profilo...che non sono nulla di che...2 selfie normalissimi...si vede solo il mio musetto ...senza filtri...
Boohhh...
Ieri mi arriva un messaggio da un altro tipo... (Cazz un tamarro da paura)...
E non avevo attivo un cazz...
Vediamo oggi
Quanto mai l ho fatto...


----------



## oriente70 (24 Marzo 2022)

Ho attivato la geolocalizzazioe e ho cambiato la foto del profilo  non è cambiato nulla


----------



## bravagiulia75 (24 Marzo 2022)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Ho attivato la geolocalizzazioe e ho cambiato la foto del profilo  non è cambiato nulla


Non ti ha scritto nessuno?
Metti come foto quella di una qualsiasi ragazza e aspetta un attimo...


----------



## oriente70 (24 Marzo 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Non ti ha scritto nessuno?
> Metti come foto quella di una qualsiasi ragazza e aspetta un attimo...


Proverò con lei


----------



## Nono (24 Marzo 2022)

Ho una coppia di amici che posta foto a ripetizione con un filtro ridicolo. 
Personalmente trovo molto di più attraente un viso con qualche ruga che una maschera di cera


----------



## bravagiulia75 (24 Marzo 2022)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Proverò con lei


beh qualcuno...ti contatterà cmq


----------



## Etta (24 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Ho una coppia di amici che posta foto a ripetizione con un filtro ridicolo.
> Personalmente trovo molto di più attraente un viso con qualche ruga che una maschera di cera


Concordo. Le rughe, se non tante, sono anche sexy.


----------



## Ulisse (24 Marzo 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> dovrei cambiare foto del profilo...che non sono nulla di che...2 selfie normalissimi...si vede solo il mio musetto


ha ragione. dovresti cambiare la foto.
non piace nemmeno a me


----------



## bravagiulia75 (24 Marzo 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> ha ragione. dovresti cambiare la foto.
> non piace nemmeno a me


va bene...prima te la giro così l approvi


----------



## omicron (24 Marzo 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Grazie
> L altro GG effettivamente avevo attiva la geolocalizzazione...
> Ma mi ha scritto uno che conosco di vista...
> E mi ha detto che non mi aveva trovato nelle persone vicine...
> ...


non è che sei in qualche gruppo? a volte li becchi anche lì


----------



## Ulisse (24 Marzo 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> va bene...prima te la giro così l approvi


non serve.
da quando hai permesso la geolocalizzazione, ho accesso al tuo cellulare ....


----------



## bravagiulia75 (24 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> non è che sei in qualche gruppo? a volte li becchi anche lì


Zero gruppi...


----------



## Foglia (24 Marzo 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Grazie
> L altro GG effettivamente avevo attiva la geolocalizzazione...
> Ma mi ha scritto uno che conosco di vista...
> E mi ha detto che non mi aveva trovato nelle persone vicine...
> ...


Ahaha, avevo voglia di provare, fortuna vuole che non l'ho fatto!


----------



## bravagiulia75 (24 Marzo 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ahaha, avevo voglia di provare, fortuna vuole che non l'ho fatto!


Non provarlo...fidati


----------



## Foglia (24 Marzo 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Non provarlo...fidati


Più che altro l'idea era quella di provare una mezza giornata quando stavo in quarantena, così tanto per ridere. Ma se basta rendersi geolocalizzabile per mezza giornata per diventare quella disponibile per i matti del quartiere, in effetti anche no!


----------



## omicron (24 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Ho una coppia di amici che posta foto a ripetizione con un filtro ridicolo.
> Personalmente trovo molto di più attraente un viso con qualche ruga che una maschera di cera


io ho un'amica che quando posta le foto lei... vitino di vespa e gambe sottili
poi mette le foto il suo personal trainer


----------



## Nono (24 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> io ho un'amica che quando posta le foto lei... vitino di vespa e gambe sottili
> poi mette le foto il suo personal trainer


Ma perché? Sono poi tuoi amici a vederti. 
Fai una figuraccia


----------



## omicron (24 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Ma perché? Sono poi tuoi amici a vederti.
> Fai una figuraccia


----------



## Etta (24 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Ma perché? Sono poi tuoi amici a vederti.
> Fai una figuraccia


Probabilmente sono quelle che hanno mille contatti maschili, che non le conoscono di persona, e mettono mille like e commenti. A loro basta quello forse.


----------



## Gennaro73 (24 Marzo 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> No il contrario


Ti ho trovato quindi?
Io peró non mi riveleró...ho scritto troppe cose in questo forum per farlo.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (24 Marzo 2022)

Gennaro73 ha detto:


> Ti ho trovato quindi?
> Io peró non mi riveleró...ho scritto troppe cose in questo forum per farlo.


Può essere...
Ti aspetto domani mattina da me...con un buon caffè al ginseng in tazza grande riscaldata ...


----------



## bravagiulia75 (25 Marzo 2022)

Cmq ieri e oggi...nessun contatto ...tolto anche la geolocalizzazione...
Speremmm...


----------



## Ulisse (25 Marzo 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> caffè al ginseng in tazza grande


bleah


----------



## bravagiulia75 (25 Marzo 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> bleah


Sarai mica un amante del caffè ristretto?


----------



## Ulisse (25 Marzo 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Sarai mica un amante del caffè ristretto?


amante del caffè 
non della brodaglia in tazza dimensione pitale o ancor peggio con aromatizzazioni esotiche.

il caffè è quello delle tre C.
e con il bicchiere di acqua da bere prima


----------



## bravagiulia75 (25 Marzo 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> amante del caffè
> non della brodaglia in tazza dimensione pitale o ancor peggio con aromatizzazioni esotiche.
> 
> il caffè è quello delle tre C.
> e con il bicchiere di acqua da bere prima


Le 3 c?

Non hai mai provato i caffè colorati?
Io si ...
Quello azzurro...
La prima volta mi sembrava di bere il Dash...
Al secondo...ho capito...che...cmq non fa per me...ma così ogni tanto..
Per variare ..
Non è male


----------



## Ulisse (25 Marzo 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Le 3 c?


metto il primo link che ho trovato... Tre C



bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Non hai mai provato i caffè colorati?


stai solo peggiorando la tua posizione.
ma sbaglio o eri quella della birra calda?


----------



## bravagiulia75 (25 Marzo 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> metto il primo link che ho trovato... Tre C
> 
> 
> stai solo peggiorando la tua posizione.
> ma sbaglio o eri quella della birra calda?


Nooo ..non ero io...era @foglia


----------



## Ulisse (25 Marzo 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Nooo ..non ero io...era @foglia


allora temo vi frequentate troppo...


----------



## bravagiulia75 (25 Marzo 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> metto il primo link che ho trovato... Tre C


La tazzina la preriscaldo...
Lo faccio da quando, lavoravo a 20 anni in uno studio di ragionieri...
Il capo ti tirava letteralmente dietro la tazzina se non era calda ..
Ho avuto un trauma...
Da lì...l abitudine di riscaldarla prima di metterci il caffè


----------



## Ulisse (25 Marzo 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> La tazzina la preriscaldo...
> Lo faccio da quando, lavoravo a 20 anni in uno studio di ragionieri...
> Il capo ti tirava letteralmente dietro la tazzina se non era calda ..
> Ho avuto un trauma...
> Da lì...l abitudine di riscaldarla prima di metterci il caffè


quindi non sei del tutto irrecuperabile.
C'è speranza...


----------



## ologramma (25 Marzo 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> La tazzina la preriscaldo...
> Lo faccio da quando, lavoravo a 20 anni in uno studio di ragionieri...
> Il capo ti tirava letteralmente dietro la tazzina se non era calda ..
> Ho avuto un trauma...
> Da lì...l abitudine di riscaldarla prima di metterci il caffè


lo faccio sempre per la mia signora , sia a casa e se siamo al bar la chiede


----------



## omicron (25 Marzo 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> La tazzina la preriscaldo...
> Lo faccio da quando, lavoravo a 20 anni in uno studio di ragionieri...
> Il capo ti tirava letteralmente dietro la tazzina se non era calda ..
> Ho avuto un trauma...
> Da lì...l abitudine di riscaldarla prima di metterci il caffè


La scaldo anche io  ma senza traumi


----------



## bravagiulia75 (25 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> La scaldo anche io  ma senza traumi


Lui te la tirava dietro bestemmiando


----------



## omicron (25 Marzo 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Lui te la tirava dietro bestemmiando


Chissà che avrebbe detto di una tazzina di plastica


----------



## bravagiulia75 (25 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Chissà che avrebbe detto di una tazzina di plastica


Erano vietate ...
Prima volta portato in tazzina plastica...
Non gli è venuto un colpo aplopettico per miracolo...
Voleva piattino tazzina e vassoio...


----------



## omicron (25 Marzo 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Erano vietate ...
> Prima volta portato in tazzina plastica...
> Non gli è venuto un colpo aplopettico per miracolo...
> Voleva piattino tazzina e vassoio...


Che esagerato


----------



## bravagiulia75 (25 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Che esagerato


Non era pazzo furioso....
Sono rimasta lì 2 anni....
Ho ancora gli incubi...
Generalmente riusciva a fare piangere una di noi ragazze almeno 1 volta a settimana...


----------



## omicron (26 Marzo 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Non era pazzo furioso....
> Sono rimasta lì 2 anni....
> Ho ancora gli incubi...
> Generalmente riusciva a fare piangere una di noi ragazze almeno 1 volta a settimana...


E non era pazzo?


----------



## bravagiulia75 (26 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> E non era pazzo?


Pazzo furioso ...
E tieni conto che non era nemmeno il ragioniere del paesino in culandia...
Ma inserito a capo dell' organizzazione dell ordine...
Con ufficio in zona centrale di Milano ..
Peccato che al di fuori non mostrava la sua ira...


----------

